# فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2010)

*فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*

*





فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها..

تمتنع الأم عن الدخول للكنيسة عقب الولادة لمدة الأربعين يومآ فى حالة ولادة طفل ذكر , 
وثمانين يومآ فى حالة ولادة أنثى.

+ فترة المنع هذه مأخوذة من شريعة العهد القديم" لا 12" وهى ترجع إلى فكرة منع كل من هو فى حالة إفراز جسدى تناسلى من الدخول للكنيسة ( سواء كان ذكرآ أو أنثى ) حتى يتم تطهيره , وسارت كنيسة العهد الجديد على نفس النظام لما له من معنى روحى ورمزى.

+ يقول نيافة الأنبا بيشوى مطران دمياط الحالى عن فترة المنع هذه إنها فترة لتذكير الأم والأسرة وكل المجتمع الكنسى المحيط بخطية أبوينا آدم وحواء التى يرثها الإنسان والتى هى فى حاجة للخلاص الذى يناله المولود بالمعمودية... وكأنما الكنيسة تريد بهذا المنع أن تذكر الجميع بفعل الخطية السئ وما أحدثته من انفصال عن الله . وأن هذا المولود الجديد يحتاج للخلاص من الخطية الجدية والذى يناله بالمعمودية فى إستحقاقات دم المسيح ...
 أما مدة المنع فتكون الضعف فى حالة ولادة أنثى لأن المرأة ( حواء ) هى التى أكلت أولآ وأعطت رجلها ( آدم ), وبذلك تكون عليها مسئولية مضاعفة فى الخطية الجدية التى تُغفر فى المعمودية.

+ ويقول نيافة الأنبا متاؤس أسقف دير السريان الحالى فى هذا المجال :
" يجب إطاعة هذه الوصية بلا تذمر لأن الكنيسة المسيحية أطاعت هذا الأمر الإلهى عبر كل العصور , ولنتذكر طاعة السيدة العذراء لهذا الأمر الإلهى فإنها على الرغم من أنها حبلت بالمسيح بالروح القدس بكل طهارة وولدته ولادة بتولية معجزية فإنها لم تأتِ إلى الهيكل قبل إتمام أيام التطهير المنصوص عليها.

عن كتاب - كنيستى الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك
للقس بيشوى حلمى.




*​


----------



## candy shop (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*

موضوع مهم ومميز 

ومعلومات قيمه

شكراااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم ومميز
> 
> ومعلومات قيمه
> 
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*

اشكرك ابوتربو 
موضوع مهم 
ومعلومات مفيده


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*

*

موضوع رائع ومهم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*



netta قال:


> اشكرك ابوتربو
> موضوع مهم
> ومعلومات مفيده


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*



كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع ومهم
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*

معلومات هامه 
شكرا على المعلومات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*



KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات هامه
> شكرا على المعلومات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*

*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


معلومات راااااااائعه جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع


​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*



النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكـــــــــــــــــرا
> 
> ...


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*

*lموضوعك اكتير جميل
شكرا الك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)*



just member قال:


> *lموضوعك اكتير جميل
> شكرا الك
> *​


----------

